# Will MMA ever decline in popularity?  What is the future of combat sports in America?



## Freestyler777 (Apr 18, 2008)

I was just wondering what other people thought.  MMA is growing day by day, and boxing is in decline.  I personally feel that is good, because overall MMA is a safer sport than boxing in the long run.

But will it ever decline?  Is it a fad or is it here to stay?

I see it as pankration reborn, and I hope it supplants both boxing, kickboxing, and amateur wrestling in terms of combat sports. 

I hope Judo and Sombo grow in popularity, but that is my opinion.  Everyone enjoys the martial art that he practices.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 18, 2008)

I see it like everything else it will grow then stabilize and then go and find it niche like Karate, tae Kwon Do, Kickboxing and Judo. When that will happen who knows but history has proven it will happen.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 18, 2008)

All forms of entertainment go up and down in popularity over time.


----------



## Freestyler777 (Apr 18, 2008)

I once read Pat Militech said that he tries to recruit young kids who where going to go into boxing and wrestling to do MMA instead.  I think that is a good idea.  Who needs all those different combat sports, when they can do MMA from the beginning?

I am not a fan of kickboxing, boxing, wrestling, or sport jiu-jitsu.  So it wouldn't matter to me if MMA becomes ubiquitous.  

Judo and Sombo is my cup of tea.  Or coffee.


----------



## tellner (Apr 18, 2008)

In evolution there are no winners, just species which have not yet gone extinct. The same applies.


----------



## newGuy12 (Apr 18, 2008)

There are many MMA people who enjoy their way of practice.  May they all enjoy it to the fullest.  Whether it maintains its current status, grows more popular, or fades, may they benefit from their good practice.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 18, 2008)

oh it WILL decline.

all things do.

Plus, i see the growth of it being limited. I am pretty sure it is peaked now


----------



## Freestyler777 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have the feeling that it has peaked and will soon begin declining.  I can only wonder what the next craze will be.


----------



## tellner (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't know if it's peaked yet. It fills a need in the combat sports that used to be filled by wrestling and boxing. Wrestling turned into a stupid side show best suited for people with room temperature IQs. Boxing is corrupt and fragmented.  People aren't ready for full out weapons fighting. If someone has serious chops in a grappling or striking martial art and is brave enough to compete outside the one-style comfort zone MMA of one sort or another is the only thing that makes sense.

"Traditional" martial arts? Nope. It was exactly that sort of thing that spawned MMA and its in-your-face cashing of reality checks. Forms competition? It quickly turns into XMA or Modern Wu Shu or some other form of gymnastics. It's impressive enough for what it is, but it doesn't seem to satisfy the same way.

RBSD fighting? It's back to MMA but with extra injury goodness.

Some sort of minimal rules competition that includes striking and wrestling will be with us for a long time. I don't think it's peaked yet. But it will reach market saturation some time.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 19, 2008)

I'd like to see more weapons competitions in the future.  Something like the Dog Brothers version of the UFC.  Or Thunderdome.

Two men enter! One man leave!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Apr 19, 2008)

Freestyler777 said:


> I can only wonder what the next craze will be.


 
Cuong Nhu, Hehehe...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 19, 2008)

Freestyler777 said:


> I have the feeling that it has peaked and will soon begin declining. I can only wonder what the next craze will be.


 

Remember Ancient Rome?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 19, 2008)

Freestyler777 said:


> But will it ever decline?


 
Yes, like everything else that is or has ever been popular.



Andy Moynihan said:


> Remember Ancient Rome?



Good point


----------



## Kingindian (Apr 22, 2008)

MMA will have long life i think...its just the beginning
well or maybe MMA will decline and WWE will rise up...lol..


----------



## USP45CT (Apr 23, 2008)

I think MMA has probably hit a peak and while I'm not sure if it will decline I don't really see it getting too much bigger than it already is.


----------



## shinbushi (Apr 23, 2008)

Actually on may 31 MMA will be on CBS prime time. 1st time MMA is on network TV, so that means MMA is still on an upswing.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 23, 2008)

I agree, I think it's only going to get bigger and more organized in the next few years.
As rule sets get really solidified, and all the states commissions get in gear, we'll see more and more (worldwide as well).


----------



## TheOriginalName (Apr 29, 2008)

IMHO MMA is going to have a long life. 

To me, self defence MMA is the next evelutionary step in martial arts. 
It's popularity as a self defence method will fuel the sporting MMA world. 

MMA legues may come and go however the sport i believe will last - as long as those in charge allow it to continue to evolve. 
Traditionally sports die when those in charge attempt to halt it's evolution - fans become bored and frustrated, eventually they stop following it.


----------

